# sks model d, m, type 84 stock



## caught (Sep 24, 2008)

Any of you fellas got one of these original stocks laying around the gun shop? Two different styles of a Model M are pictured. I appreciate the pms sent on these but the one Im looking for takes AK47 magazines and that is the key difference between this type sks because of the different cut in the stock and magwell opening.


----------



## caught (Sep 26, 2008)

A GON member set me up with a stock. Thanks!


----------

